# 2012 South East Sectional Indoor Championships - Archery Learning Center, Snellville



## GRIV (Feb 19, 2012)

Archery Learning Center - Snellville, GA
NFAA SECTIONAL INDOOR CHAMPIONSHIP March 10-11 2012 

http://www.archerylive.com/forms/sectionalform.pdf

Schedule:  Saturday: 12 PM, 2PM and Sunday: 9AM and 1PM. Assembly 30 min. prior to each starting time. There are two 60 arrow rounds / NFAA 300 round. Both rounds must be shot for championship. 

NFAA or USAA membership is required to shoot for the Sectional Championship. 

A Guest class is available for NFAA/USAA members outside of the section. Guests can NOT win awards for the Sectional Championship. 

NFAA membership is available at the shoot prior to registration. 

Please mail pre-registration with your check postmarked by March 6th. You may complete electronic pre-registration at www.archerylearningcenter.com or call it in to Archery Learning Center.

â€¨LATE registration available at shoot - minimum 1 hour prior to shooting time - PLEASE. 

Mail to: Archery Learning Center, 2164 Fountain Sq. Snellville, GA 30078

Make checks payable to: Archery Learning Center 2164 Fountain SQ Snellville, GA 30078

Miscellaneous Info.: The practice range will be in the archery shop, 18 lanes will be available throughout the weekend. However; if we have an overflow of participants, the practice range may be used in addition to the main shooting hall for the tournament. We have a fully stocked pro-shop on site that is loaded with target stuff; staff will be available to assist with any emergency repairs and other archery needs.

Directions: From east side 285 take Hwy 78 East to McGee Rd. Turn Left make first right into shopping center. From Athens go west on 78. Cross over Hwy 124. Go .5 mile turn right on McGee Rd and make first right into shopping center.


Hotel Information:

Crestwood Suites Snellville - $$â€¨
1784 Presidential Circle, Snellville, GA 30078 Budget, all-suite, extended-stay hotelâ€¨No swimming pool, Pet-friendly

La Quinta Inn and Suites Snellville - $$â€¨
2971 West Main Street, Snellville, GA 30078 Midscale hotel, Pet-friendlyâ€¨Heated indoor pool – fitness center

Campgrounds:
Stone Mountain Heights Mobile (770) 979-1000 5141 Stone Mountain Hwy, Stone Mountain, GA 30087

Additional Information & Contacts:
Call Archery Learning Center if you need more information. (678) 344-0035

http://www.archerylive.com/forms/sectionalform.pdf


----------



## GRIV (Feb 21, 2012)

Y'all get registered as soon as you can, so I can keep the target assignments straight.


----------



## GRIV (Feb 27, 2012)

It's almost time


----------



## red1691 (Feb 29, 2012)

A Great place to watch a bunch of Young Archers, Youth and Cubs Whip up on most of the Adult shooters. Those ALC Youth know how to sling an arrow!


----------



## Miss Ginger (Mar 5, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Dewey3 (Mar 6, 2012)

ttt


----------



## 900 Shooter (Mar 7, 2012)

Shooting times for Saturday are 12pm and 4pm, right?


----------



## MathewsArcher (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll be there.


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 7, 2012)

me, too...kp better bring his a game


----------



## KPreston (Mar 7, 2012)

*Shoot!!!!!!!!!*

Geez----I will bring my B game for you and the A game for everyone else!!!!!!!!!---KP---


----------



## In the zone (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll be there..  Wanna guess what class I'll be shooting??


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 7, 2012)

gimme a hint...does it start with a b???


----------



## watermedic (Mar 7, 2012)

Young Adult?


----------



## MathewsArcher (Mar 8, 2012)

I would love the compitition, but I don't think he qualifies.


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 9, 2012)

bump it


----------



## red1691 (Mar 10, 2012)

Freestyle something, which ever Good Luck to all that go, and have a great time..


----------



## watermedic (Mar 10, 2012)

How bout an update from the first line for us folks stuck at work!


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 10, 2012)

kp shot 58 x's...he's warming up fpr the nat's.  steve shot well..dropped a few x's.  dan was ahead of jp, but dropped one..i shot like a mullet


----------



## restrada (Mar 11, 2012)

It was good seeing you Johnny!  And it was out, sorry dude!


----------



## pooter (Mar 11, 2012)

*Steve W*



oldgeez said:


> kp shot 58 x's...he's warming up fpr the nat's.  steve shot well..dropped a few x's.  dan was ahead of jp, but dropped one..i shot like a mullet



Always a pleasure to shot with you johnny! you keep it interesting for us boring folks!  Steve


----------



## pooter (Mar 11, 2012)

*sectional*

Does anyone know where and when we can view the sectional results?


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 11, 2012)

rodney, it could be in or it could be out??  i've had this discussion sooo much, but i'll do it one more time.  there are some calls that really test an archer's eyes.  there are 2 types of callers...the ones that believe that if it's questionable, it's out.  the other school of thought looks for an "in" call if there is ANY doubt.  1% out is 100% in.  i am in the latter group.  it takes all the stress off and makes everyone happy, if it is too close to call....it is simply in.  sorry rodney, it's in.  incidently, this was not the only one like this, lol...check out the picture on facebook


----------



## pooter (Mar 12, 2012)

oldgeez said:


> rodney, it could be in or it could be out??  i've had this discussion sooo much, but i'll do it one more time.  there are some calls that really test an archer's eyes.  there are 2 types of callers...the ones that believe that if it's questionable, it's out.  the other school of thought looks for an "in" call if there is ANY doubt.  1% out is 100% in.  i am in the latter group.  it takes all the stress off and makes everyone happy, if it is too close to call....it is simply in.  sorry rodney, it's in.  incidently, this was not the only one like this, lol...check out the picture on facebook[/QUO
> You would be surprised to hear that He had called his own arrow out the day before and someone else called it in so just believe that he`s on the level when he calls everyones arrows!


----------



## restrada (Mar 12, 2012)

sorry pooter.  Out...chuckle.....definitely out.


----------



## ScarletArrows (Mar 12, 2012)

If it was Johnny's arrow it was definately out...;-)


----------



## Toyrunner (Mar 12, 2012)

A tie goes to the runner... wait... that's baseball... sorry!


----------



## watermedic (Mar 12, 2012)

How about a steel cage match. First one to climb out wins.







Wait a minute....... nevermind, they would never make it out.




J/K


----------



## KPreston (Mar 12, 2012)

*Arrow Call!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Geez----I am getting phone calls telling me it's out!  It musta been OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!-- What are friends for??????????  To call them out!--


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 12, 2012)

it is amazing how many of my buddies are calling it out.  they just don't get it.  i guess i'll keep trying...they all can't be lp's, lol.  if i convert 1 or 2, i guess it's worth it...but sometimes i wonder!!!!  there seem to be more naysayers coming all the time...i think it may be hopeless, there seems to be a never ending supply....they must all be poets.  when in doubt. it's out???  duhhh, no..when in doubt, it's IN


----------



## GRIV (Mar 12, 2012)

See johnny... There never was any "doubt". There was a lot of "hope" and "wish" but never doubt. 

It was out. The photo I posted on Facebook was the best angle we could come up with. The others were more clear of it's OUTNESS. I would love to have made a "in" call but it just wasn't there. 

I had a couple of my own that I would love to have back.


----------



## GRIV (Mar 12, 2012)

Here's the Scores Y'all!


----------



## watermedic (Mar 12, 2012)

Some good scores posted!


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 12, 2012)

i give up...there was "doubt" of the call.  the angle of the shot was the best the camera could get, BUT the camera couldn't get right on the target face like your eye can; and look at the actual curvature of the x ring.  i looked like that and the line was bent and no white showing.  there had been another shot, almost in the same hole, also called out..which had the line distorted.  if you can say in your heart of hearts, there was no doubt...well i give up..because there was a lot of doubt the way i saw it.  no wishing and a hoping..just "not 100 % sure.  that is borne out by all the "in" calls.  the point being, if you have "any" doubt, you can't take it away


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 12, 2012)

Old geez give it up.its out!


----------



## watermedic (Mar 12, 2012)

Lesson learned. 

Change the target if you take out the line. You know that you will focus on that hole again.

Unless you are like me and cant see it to begin with. I just shoot the white in the middle of the blue!


----------



## red1691 (Mar 12, 2012)

Boy if Keith keeps that up(Great Shooting) those Seniors will try to kick him back to Freestyle!!!!


----------



## KPreston (Mar 12, 2012)

Red ---But I am an OLD MAN!  I just get lucky once in a while!-KP-


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 12, 2012)

for some..no for most there is no hope..in


----------



## pooter (Mar 12, 2012)

*Steve Williamson*



KPreston said:


> Red ---But I am an OLD MAN!  I just get lucky once in a while!-KP-



KP you were a machine! awesome shooting!


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 12, 2012)

he's got his bow that shot those 58's hermetically sealed until the nationals, lol!!  he's on a roll alright with no end in sight.  go kp


----------



## red1691 (Mar 13, 2012)

KPreston said:


> Red ---But I am an OLD MAN!  I just get lucky once in a while!-KP-



I've often said I rather be lucky than good! But lately I've been nether!


----------



## KPreston (Mar 13, 2012)

Ricky---I have just been lucky a lot here lately!  Thanks to about 600 to 700 arrows a week for this old man!---KP---


----------



## Mark A. Jones (Mar 13, 2012)

*Scores from NC and GA for SE Sectionals*

I have combined the scores for NC and GA.  This does not include the other states hosting the SE Sectionals.

2012 SOUTHEAST INDOOR SECTIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP													

	Highlight Scores = SE Record												

				DAY 1			DAY 2			TOTAL			
PLACE	STYLE	NAME	ST	SCORE	X	Ä	SCORE	X	Ä	SCORE	X	Ä	PRO $

C	AFBHFS	Mandie Knight	NC	291	30	9	293	27	12	584	57	21	
2	AFBHFS	Kelli Setzer	NC	281	14	9	287	20	13	568	34	22	

C	AFBHFSL	Kitty Stewart	SC	277	17	11	283	20	8	560	37	19	

C	AFFS	Daphne McGeorge	GA	300	48	26	299	48	26	599	96	52	
2	AFFS	 	 										
3	AFFS	 	 										
	AFFS	 	 										
	AFFS	 	 										
	AFFS	 	 										
	AFFS	 	 										

C	AFFSLR/L	Linda Stephens	GA	271	19	4	273	18	5	544	37	9	
2	AFFSLR/L	Lee Ford	GA	265	9	4	263	10	3	528	19	7	
3	AFFSLR/L	Kinga Kiss-Johnson	GA	254	8	2	259	12	7	513	20	9	
	AFFSLR/L	Rockie Rombalski	GA	172	4	0	188	3	2	360	7	2	

C	AFTrad												

C	AFXB												

C	AMBB	Steve Cummings	GA	182	2	1	209	9	4	391	11	5	
2	AMBB	Randall Smith	GA	146	2	1	174	2	0	320	4	1	

C	AMBH	Sam Stewart	SC	287	20	6	286	28	16	573	48	22	
2	AMBH												

C	AMBHFS	Steve Williamson	GA	300	56	29	300	49	31	600	105	60	
2	AMBHFS	Jim Pruitte	GA	300	52	30	300	52	35	600	104	65	
3	AMBHFS	Zachariah Lewis	NC	300	49	21	300	45	21	600	94	42	
	AMBHFS	Locksley Hutchens	NC	299	47	20	300	54	28	599	101	48	
	AMBHFS	James Harmon	TN	300	46	23	299	45	21	599	91	44	
	AMBHFS	Deino Panther	NC	299	41	26	300	41	20	599	82	46	
	AMBHFS	Dan Norton	GA	298	51	24	300	53	28	598	104	52	
	AMBHFS	Jon Cannon	GA	298	48	19	298	50	29	596	98	48	

1 Flt 2	AMBHFS	Nelson Garmon	GA	299	41	16	297	48	26	596	89	42	
2 Flt 2	AMBHFS	Joel Tate	NC	297	34	15	299	47	23	596	81	38	
3 Flt 2	AMBHFS	Darryn Knight	NC	298	34	19	298	37	13	596	71	32	
	AMBHFS	Chris Brown	GA	297	37	17	298	47	22	595	84	39	
	AMBHFS	Tom Sweet	NC	276	22	10	255	13	5	531	35	15	
	AMBHFS												
	AMBHFS												
	AMBHFS												

C	AMBHFSL												

C	AMFS	Jordan Harmon	TN	300	58	41	300	59	41	600	117	82	
2	AMFS	Dustin Bishop	NC	300	56	34	300	55	36	600	111	70	
3	AMFS	James "Jim" Gregory	NC	300	54	23	300	55	33	600	109	56	
	AMFS	Steve Williamson	GA	300	52	29	300	54	53	600	106	82	
	AMFS	Donald Bishop	NC	300	49	21	300	50	23	600	99	44	
	AMFS	Brian Huff	GA	300	57	34	299	54	38	599	111	72	
	AMFS	David Smith	GA	298	39	22	298	43	17	596	82	39	
	AMFS	Bill DuVall	GA	297	43	17	298	39	17	595	82	34	

1 Flt 2	AMFS	Aaron Jenkins	NC	295	30	13	299	37	17	594	67	30	
2 Flt 2	AMFS	James Wilbanks	SC	299	39	15	294	43	20	593	82	35	
3 Flt 2	AMFS	Cody Mann	NC	297	43	13	296	35	16	593	78	29	
  	AMFS	Allen Setzer	NC	290	41	17	299	43	17	589	84	34	
 	AMFS	Drew Keesey	GA	292	24	15	295	39	24	587	63	39	
	AMFS	Mark Jones	NC	280	40	13	295	35	15	575	75	28	
	AMFS	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	
	AMFS												

1 Flt 3	AMFS												
2 Flt 3	AMFS												
3 Flt 3	AMFS												
	AMFS												
	AMFS												
	AMFS												
	AMFS												

1 Flt 4	AMFS												
2 Flt 4	AMFS												
3 Flt 4	AMFS												
	AMFS												
	AMFS												
	AMFS												
	AMFS												

C	AMFSLR/L	Phillip Baldowski	GA	287	20	12	291	21	10	578	41	22	
2	AMFSLR/L	Brandon Orta	GA	248	2	0	266	12	8	514	14	8	
3	AMFSLR/L	Mike Rondeau	GA	163	3	1	172	4	2	335	7	3	
	AMFSLR/L												
	AMFSLR/L												
	AMFSLR/L												

C	AMTrad												

C	AMXB												
2	AMXB												

C	CFFS												
2	CFFS												

C	CFFSLR/L	Summer Orta	GA	255	9	6	258	8	1	513	17	7	
2	CFFSLR/L	Gabriella Pescitelli	GA	264	16	8	226	6	2	490	22	10	
3	CFFSLR/L	Ananya Gunesh	GA	258	5	2	225	4	2	483	9	4	

C	CMFS	Evan Clark	GA	300	60	41	300	55	37	600	115	78	
2	CMFS	Dallas Knight	NC	300	46	28	299	47	28	599	93	56	
3	CMFS	Zeb Sweet	NC	246	11	7	237	6	4	483	17	11	
	CMFS												
	CMFS												
	CMFS												
	CMFS												

1 Flt 2	CMFS												
2 Flt 2	CMFS												
3 Flt 2	CMFS												
	CMFS												
	CMFS												
	CMFS												
	CMFS												

C	CMBB	Danny McIntire	GA	269	14	4	264	14	3	533	28	7	

C	CMFSLR/L	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	
2	CMFSLR/L	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	
	CMFSLR/L	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	

C	MSFFS	Linda Huff	GA	280	16	9	271	17	11	551	33	20	
2	MSFFS												

C	MSFFSL												

C	MSMBB	Jim Bowerman	TN	270	11	3	276	21	5	546	32	8	
2	MSMBB	Shannon North	FL	243	5	0	239	8	2	482	13	2	
3	MSMBB	Bud Hopwood	GA	188	3	0	158	2	2	346	5	2	

C	MSMFS	Charles Huff	GA	259	21	8	262	6	10	521	27	18	
2	MSMFS												
3	MSMFS												
	MSMFS												
	MSMFS												
	MSMFS												

1 Flt 2	MSMFS												
2 Flt 2	MSMFS												
3 Flt 2	MSMFS												
	MSMFS												
	MSMFS												

C	MSMFSL	Jake Veit	GA	276	17	6	286	23	10	562	40	16	

C	PFFS												
2	PFFS												

C	PMFS	Gwen "Kirk" Ethridge	TN	300	52	35	300	58	35	600	110	70	
2	PMFS	George Ryals	GA	299	57	42	300	56	42	599	113	84	
3	PMFS												
	PMFS												
	PMFS												
	PMFS												
	PMFS												
	PMFS												

C	SFFS	Joyce Wyatt	SC	298	37	15	297	35	18	595	72	33	
2	SFFS												

C	SMBB												
2	SMBB												

C	SMBHFS	David Lewis	NC	297	36	13	297	35	19	594	71	32	
2	SMBHFS	Joe Urello	TN	280	16	5	283	23	4	563	39	9	
3	SMBHFS												
	SMBHFS												
	SMBHFS												
	SMBHFS												
	SMBHFS												
	SMBHFS												

C	SMBHFSL												
2	SMBHFSL												

C	SMFS	Keith Preston	GA	300	58	31	300	58	39	600	116	70	
2	SMFS	Patrick G Eischen	GA	299	50	23	300	50	22	599	100	45	
3	SMFS	Terry Murray	TN	300	51	29	298	49	24	598	100	53	
	SMFS	John J. Wyatt Jr.	SC	297	43	16	299	42	19	596	85	35	
	SMFS	Johnny Lennox	GA	296	41	17	300	42	17	596	83	34	
	SMFS	Douglas Klett	NC	300	49	30	292	45	24	592	94	54	

1 Flt 2	SMFS	Tony Miller	NC	298	40	22	293	37	22	591	77	44	
2 Flt 2	SMFS	Woody Woodall	GA	291	30	9	295	33	10	586	63	19	
3 Flt 2	SMFS												
	SMFS												
	SMFS												

C	SMFSL	Bill Millican	GA	282	22	13	266	16	5	548	38	18	
2	SMFSL												
3	SMFSL												

C	SMFSLR/L	Roger Ammons	NC	263	19	8	266	15	7	529	34	15	
2	SMFSLR/L	Larry Weddington	NC	220	4	1	252	6	2	472	10	3	
3	SMFSLR/L	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	
	SMFSLR/L												

C	SMTrad	Garry Weddington	NC	268	17	7	263	14	8	531	31	15	
2	SMTrad	John Boutin	VA	237	10	4	225	3	2	462	13	6	

C	SPFFS												

C	YAFFS												
2	YAFFS												

C	YAMFS	Jonathan Clark	GA	300	53	26	300	50	31	600	103	57	
2	YAMFS	Landon Ray	NC	299	47	25	300	55	33	599	102	58	
3	YAMFS	Justin Hutchens	NC	299	49	24	298	48	26	597	97	50	
	YAMFS	Will Raper	GA	299	40	19	291	34	14	590	74	33	
	YAMFS	Zak Germaine	GA	294	33	14	293	32	12	587	65	26	
	YAMFS	Colin Pearson	GA	295	26	13	289	30	13	584	56	26	

C	YAMFSLR/L		 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	

C	YAFFSLR/L	Cassandra Pelton	GA	176	2	0	233	2	1	409	4	1	

C	YFFS	Rebecca Deaton	GA	264	12	4	284	19	5	548	31	9	
2	YFFS	Kendra Panther	NC	264	19	10	277	11	7	541	30	17	
3	YFFS												

C	YFFSLR/L	Sara Duvall	GA	214	6	4	206	4	2	420	10	6	
2	YFFSLR/L	Erika Alford	GA	203	2	1	192	4	2	395	6	3	

C	YMFS	Dillion McGeorge	GA	300	54	36	300	58	31	600	112	67	
2	YMFS	Zachary Germaine	GA	297	32	19	298	45	25	595	77	44	
3	YMFS	Gavin Huff	GA	293	22	13	298	32	13	591	54	26	
	YMFS	Colby Sanderson	GA	287	23	13	285	28	10	572	51	23	
	YMFS	Alex Weathers	GA	275	16	8	274	17	11	549	33	19	
	YMFS	Austin Hutchens	NC	271	15	8	267	14	8	538	29	16	
	YMFS	Stephen Duvall	GA	243	4	1	245	5	1	488	9	2	
	YMFS	Clay Sweet	NC	210	7	2	194	3	2	404	10	4	

1 Flt 2	YMFS												
2 Flt 2	YMFS												
3 Flt 2	YMFS												
	YMFS												
	YMFS												
	YMFS												
	YMFS												
	YMFS												

C	YMFSLR/L	Kevin Paproski	GA	289	23	14	286	22	11	575	45	25	
2	YMFSLR/L	August Stowers	GA	171	2	2	198	2	1	369	4	3	
3	YMFSLR/L	Antony Dukes	GA	167	1	0	155	2	0	322	3	0	


Guest	AMBHFS												
Guest	AMFS												

NASP	High School												
NASP	Elementary


----------

